# Building under construction collapses on Texas A&M University



## mark handler (Jun 23, 2013)

Building under construction collapses on Texas A&M University property in College Station

Saturday, June 22, 201

COLLEGE STATION, TX (KTRK) -- Four construction workers were hurt in a building collapse Saturday just a mile from Texas A&M University campus in College Station.







The building -- a 300-foot barn, part of a new $80 million university equestrian complex in the 3500 block of F&B Road -- was under construction when it fell.

According to the College Station Fire Department, four men were working within the frame Saturday morning. They were on overhead lifts, bolting steel together.

Just before 11am, the metal frame collapsed. The men fell to the ground on top of the debris. Luckily, they weren't buried underneath it all.

As part of the rescue operation, cranes were brought in to stabilize the structure.

According to Tim Ottinger, spokesperson for St. Joseph Regional Health Center in Bryan, all four of the injured workers were taken to the hospital by ambulance. One 32-year-old victim was treated and released.

Three victims remained in the hospital Saturday night. One 35-year-old was listed in critical condition. Conditions were unclear on the the other two, both 22, but both were said to be stable.

"Their vital signs are well. They're doing well," Ottinger said. "They do have some issues that need overnight monitoring and caring. We're hoping they'll be in and out quickly."

College Station and Bryan fire departments, campus police and Texas A&M emergency medical personnel all responded to the accident. For a time, emergency responders had to halt the search for the four because of concerns about another collapse.

"After that time search and rescue efforts were suspended until the remainder of the structure that was still standing could be stabilized," according to a statement from the College Station Fire Department. "After the structure was secured a secondary search of the area was conducted to ensure that all patients had been located."

We're told other workers were there when the frame collapsed, but they were far enough away to avoid getting injured. Authorities said everyone who was on site is accounted for.

Texas A&M police are still trying to determine what caused the collapse. They identified the contractor as Houston-based Gamma Construction Company. We have reached out to the company but haven't heard back.

Gamma Construction has its home office in the Galleria area.According to its website, it's been in business since 1985. The site shows the equine center as one of the company's current projects, calling the future facility a premier location that "will enhance Texas A&M University's equine program and will consolidate not only academic programs, but clubs and associations to one premier location in order to teach, train, conduct research, exhibit and showcase events."

The first phase of the equestrian center was set for completion in 2014. The facility will include locker rooms, offices, a concessions building, a 50-stall barn, plus practice arenas and two covered competition arenas, according to the university.

The facility was under contruction on university property, but not directly on campus. No additional details were immediately available

We will continue following this developing story and we'll keep you updated on Eyewitness News and abc13.com as more information comes into the newsroom.

Find Pooja on Facebook at PoojaLodhia-Reporter or on Twitter at @impoojalodhia

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope they all survive.  This is my hometown of 18 years, until I headed out into the big world on my own.  Not nearly as tragic as the bonfire collapse over a decade ago.  I grew up watching that bonfire every year as a child.

Aggie Bonfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## peach (Jun 23, 2013)

funny we haven't seen this on the "big" news feeds.. I guess since there weren't dead/mangled bodies, it's not news wearthy.

Hope all all ok, but it's a reminder to all of us that we are responsible (to some extent) for construction safety.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Not a thing in our news!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 23, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Not a thing in our news!


Nor here and I can't find any pics on the wicked web.


----------



## Phil (Jun 23, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Nor here and I can't find any pics on the wicked web.


Here are some pictures on the web:

4 injured when A&M equine center collapses - Houston Chronicle

Building under construction collapses on Texas A&M University property in College Station | abc13.com


----------



## steveray (Jun 24, 2013)

They are all busy chasing that Snowden guy around the globe.....



			
				peach said:
			
		

> funny we haven't seen this on the "big" news feeds.. I guess since there weren't dead/mangled bodies, it's not news wearthy.Hope all all ok, but it's a reminder to all of us that we are responsible (to some extent) for construction safety.


----------



## Frank (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like some one was stingy with the temporary bracing that provides lateral stability untill the sheathing is in place


----------

